# PCGH.de: US-Kinocharts: Max Payne auf Platz 1



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## pillepalle.ger (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf den Film. Hoffe er ist die ganze Zeit so gut wie der Trailer.


----------



## emmaspapa (20. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, das hätte ich nie gedacht. 18 Millionen US-Dollar ist zwar auch nicht die Welt, aber wenn er sich ein wenig halten kann wird es vielleicht doch kein finanzieller Reinfall.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Hmm, das hätte ich nie gedacht. 18 Millionen US-Dollar ist zwar auch nicht die Welt, aber wenn er sich ein wenig halten kann wird es vielleicht doch kein finanzieller Reinfall.




das find ich jetzt auch mehr als nur überraschend.
ok, die konkurrenz war jetzt vermtulich nicht gerade riesig an diesem wochenende, erstaunlich ist es trotzdem (für mich).

zieht der name mark wahlberg in den usa?


----------



## emmaspapa (20. Oktober 2008)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das find ich jetzt auch mehr als nur überraschend.
> ok, die konkurrenz war jetzt vermtulich nicht gerade riesig an diesem wochenende, erstaunlich ist es trotzdem (für mich).
> 
> zieht der name mark wahlberg in den usa?


 

Anscheinend, aber die Bewertung des Films ist ja auch sooo schlecht nicht. Scheint ein Blick wert zu sein.


----------



## spinal227 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hat Kollege Boll eigentlich bei dem Film seine Finger im Spiel?


----------



## IDontLoveYou (20. Oktober 2008)

spinal227 schrieb:


> Hat Kollege Boll eigentlich bei dem Film seine Finger im Spiel?



Der hat gerade erst Far Cry "versaut."

Max Payne sieht aber absolut gut aus, von 20th Century Fox glaube ich sogar. Hat etwas von Matrix wie ich finde...


----------



## Emani (20. Oktober 2008)

IDontLoveYou schrieb:


> Der hat gerade erst Far Cry "versaut."
> 
> Max Payne sieht aber absolut gut aus, von 20th Century Fox glaube ich sogar. Hat etwas von Matrix wie ich finde...


 
Wer hat Far Cry versaut...klar der herr boll...aber herr boll hat nicht Max Payne gemacht....also erst sich schlau machen wer den Film gedreht hat und dann kann man mitreden.....

also...ich liebe Max Payne und Mark Wahlberg ist einfach ein klasse Schauspieler....als warten bis der bei uns im Kino ist und sich dann selbst ne meinung bilden....

Gruss Emani


----------



## ickemir (20. Oktober 2008)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das find ich jetzt auch mehr als nur überraschend.
> ok, die konkurrenz war jetzt vermtulich nicht gerade riesig an diesem wochenende, erstaunlich ist es trotzdem (für mich).
> 
> zieht der name mark wahlberg in den usa?




allerdings, wenn auf grundlage deines lebens in hollywood eine serie gedreht wird, die bereits in der 5. staffel ist und das ueberaus erfolgreicht(--> entourage), dann kann man sagen dass der name zieht

und nein der film is nicht von uwe boll sondern von john moore (John Moore (V))


----------



## emmaspapa (20. Oktober 2008)

Emani schrieb:


> Wer hat Far Cry versaut...klar der herr boll...aber herr boll hat nicht Max Payne gemacht....also erst sich schlau machen wer den Film gedreht hat und dann kann man mitreden.....
> 
> also...ich liebe Max Payne und Mark Wahlberg ist einfach ein klasse Schauspieler....als warten bis der bei uns im Kino ist und sich dann selbst ne meinung bilden....
> 
> Gruss Emani



Du solltest auch erst einmal die Texte genau lesen bevor Du derartige Kommentare abgibst. Es hat niemand gesagt das Boll an der Produktion beteiligt ist, es wurde nur danach gefragt. Also immer mit der Ruhe und das Du den Schauspieler liebst ist Deine persönliche Vorliebe


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Oktober 2008)

fehlt nur noch das Crysis verfilmt wird


----------



## DOTL (20. Oktober 2008)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch das Crysis verfilmt wird


 
Oh ja, die geniale Story laedt einfach dazu ein, ein perfektes Drehbuch zu schreiben 

Btw, wann kommt eigentlich Max Payne in D ins Kino?

Die 18 Mio sind uebrigens schon recht ordentlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Film auch erst am FR startete.
Ich bin am FR mit nen paar Leuten ins Kino gegangen, um W. anzuschauen, welcher auch am FR anlief (uebrigens echt sehenswert!) und jener Film war in verschiedenen Kinos der Stadt ebenso ausverkauft wie Max Payne. Nur mit Vorreservierungen oder laengerem/fruehzeitigen Anstehen konnte man was machen.


----------



## Hyperhorn (21. Oktober 2008)

DOTL schrieb:


> Btw, wann kommt eigentlich Max Payne in D ins Kino?


Laut Internet Movie Database am 20. November.


----------

